# Snowblower only runs with fingers over air intake



## luke1980 (Oct 20, 2013)

I recently bought an old Craftsman snowblower. I drained the old gas and cleaned the carb, but it still will not stay running correctly. If I put my fingers over the air intake on the carb it will run, but it dies as soon as I take my fingers off. The motor is a Tecumseh 143-626282.

Any suggestions? One thing I would like to do is buy a carb rebuild kit, but don't know where to get one. Are the kits model specific, or universal?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk Luke.The Craftsman number you posted cross links to a Tecumseh HM80-155032 (8 hp motor).If you look at the top of the recoil shroud near the spark plug (possibly under the electric start button,if you have one) there will be numbers stamped that show the engine model and serial numbers.Your motor appears to be from the 1970's since the parts list shows a points ignition.

The condition you describe sounds like the carb is still dirty,and\or,the gasket between the intake manifold and carb is leaking.

I supplied some links below to help you get it going before the snow flys.

Parts List-
http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Jacks-Parts-Lookup/Model-Diagram/TECUMSEH/152527/18272

Service Manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf 

Carb Cleaning Info-
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632334a.asp
(See figure #6 in above link for a possible fix to your problem.This hole must be clean)

Carb Kit Part# 32256A-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor-...357?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac83a2b9d

(cheapest I could find)


----------



## luke1980 (Oct 20, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the info, I'll order the parts ASAP. Fixing this snow blower reminds me how good of time small engines can be. I used to have a blast rebuilding my moped when I was a kid.

Any tips on learning more about small engine repair?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

It's great that you want to learn more about small engines. If you ever get bored with nothing to do, read,read,read. There are literally thousands of posts on this forum that teach me something new every day. The amount of time and knowledge these people share with us is invaluable.Thanks to all the great people on Hobby Talk for always teaching this OLD dog new tricks.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Luke1980;
umcgrunt and 30yeartech are the ones to watch, grunt has the manuals and 30year has the answers, with that said, there are many sharp people on the small engines forum. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Luke, Geo is just being modest. I have learned many secrets and techniques from him and ALWAYS keep an eye :freak: on HIS posts. Thanks Geo.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

usmcgrunt said:


> It's great that you want to learn more about small engines. If you ever get bored with nothing to do, read,read,read. There are literally thousands of posts on this forum that teach me something new every day. The amount of time and knowledge these people share with us is invaluable.Thanks to all the great people on Hobby Talk for always teaching this OLD dog new tricks.


I also want to thank everyone for sharing their knowledge of small engines and helping me when I have been about ready to blow a gasket. 

grunt, I recently tried your tip on cleaning the fuel inlet seat. Worked great.


----------



## luke1980 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Ordered the kit and it should be here by the weekend. Hope I get this thing running before the snow flies!


----------



## luke1980 (Oct 20, 2013)

So I got it on and running. Couple things: The carb bowl is leaking, should I tighten the bowl up or try to make an adjustment to the gasket?

Also, it runs but a little choppy. If I close the choke it stalls. Do I need to adjust the screw on the bottom of the bowl? If so, how?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Luke, good news that you got it running.:thumbsup:
Remove the bowl and make sure the mating surfaces of the carb bowl and the carb body where gasket (rubber ring) goes is free from corrosion. Install the gasket on the carb and then slide the bowl up against it. If the bottom jet is leaking, make sure the surface is also corrosion free and tighten the nut (with fiber gasket) securely, but not to the point of stripping the threads.

To adjust the carb, let the engine warm up at idle speed and adjust the idle air screw on the side of the carb. Screw it slowly in until the engine stumbles, then screw it slowly out until it stumbles . Screw it slowly in until the engine runs smoothly. Raise the engine speed to full throttle and adjust the high speed jet (on bottom of carb) the same way as the low speed.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

If the bowl gasket has any corrosion, replace it. Corrosion on the gasket will not always alow for a proper seal.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If there was a new float in the repair kit the height might need to be adjusted to it shuts of the fuel sooner so the bowl doesn't overflow. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## luke1980 (Oct 20, 2013)

*New carb*

Looks like I need a new carb. Can someone help me find the correct one?


----------



## luke1980 (Oct 20, 2013)

Is this the correct carb: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor-...538?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cb7a4942


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

luke1980 said:


> Looks like I need a new carb. Can someone help me find the correct one?


How did you determine you need a new carb, in a previous post you just got a kit for this carb, what has happened, if the carb is overflowing, the float is a sinker or needs adjusted or the carb vent is clogged. If the engine will start but not run the bowl nut(main jet) is clogged, check the tiny hole near the top, clean it with the wire from a twist tie. Have a good one. Geo


----------

